# Running DNP at 100mg Per day ?



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Fellas

First time DNP user here, and im certainly no expert in the field.

Alot of the info out there I do find very hard to understand. So please correct me

I havent actually heard of anyone throwing around the idea of using 100mg of DNP per day and if it would work succesfully with fatloss.

My reason for going in lowish is mainly sides, I dont want to be feeling **** on a daily basis.

I also work just about every single day of the week with the public, so I certainly dont want them to see me at Deaths door lol.

So would cutting on DNP at 100mg for a longer duration still be great for fatloss and should the sides be almost non exsitant ?

Im currently cutting on 400mg of Tren and 125 Test per week.

My diet is mostly Protein based while trying to get in carbs Pre and Post workout. Should I keep it this way on DNP or add in more carbs to meals ?

Also will I be quite safe to go very low on cals with DNP while the Tren is there and mantain muscle.

Also I heard there is bloating on DNP, what is the reason for this ? and would I expereince that on a low dose ?

Thanks guys


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ssssssubbed!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The reason for the bloating is water retension.

As for 100mg a day, I've only ever seen it in 200mg capsules and wouldn't fancy splitting one as you'd have yellow dye everywhere.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

RACK said:


> The reason for the bloating is water retension.
> 
> As for 100mg a day, I've only ever seen it in 200mg capsules and wouldn't fancy splitting one as you'd have yellow dye everywhere.


yes but what process causes the water retention mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i think it causes your organs to store loads of water. duno y?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sure it's cos it dehydrates you in some way. I've read it somewhere before but can't remember where, I'll have a look for the bit now


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

What about 200mg EOD ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

200mg a day is a pretty standard dose


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

What supps are you running along side this? And how long a course are you planning?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

in


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

RACK said:


> 200mg a day is a pretty standard dose


eod he said, so the same lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry, was rush reading lol

Supps would be vit c and vit e atleast


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Ive run 200 upto 400 and I dont think that 200 was that bad, but everyone's tolerance is different.

The only way to find out is to run 200 for 4 days to see how you tolerate it. It has something like a 36 half life if i remember correctly so not sure how every 48hrs would work


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

How have people found cardio while on dnp?

Also what t3 pr was via c and e enough?


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> yes but what process causes the water retention mate?


DNP = ATP uncoupler = increased body temp (heat) = vasodilation = blood vessel expansion = blood volume increase = subsequent water retention.

- - - Updated - - -

To the OP, if you are using 100mg crystal DNP, that would raise your metabolism by 11%. (Powder DNP would raise it by 15%.) Assume your maintenance calorie level is at 2000, 100mg DNP would raise it to 2200 cals. If you keep moderate calorie deficit and eat around 1600 cals....that would cause you lose 1.2 pound of fat in a week. Ofcourse this is theoritical calculation. Real world result might be different. You may be sensitive to DNP and may get more rise in metabolism. Or other way round. But if you keep your diet tight and include some low intensity cardio while taking DNP, you'll get awesome results.

And longer duration low dose DNP is no problem from safety perspective. Dont worry about water retention. It would be minimal on such a low dose. Supplement wise, vit C and E would suffice. Dont make it too complicated. Enjoy the experience. Doesnt need to be suffering one.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks lads for the input,

Rack and Chetan what dose of Vit C and Vit E are nessesary ? and why are they nessesary ?

Ive heard different views on supplementing with vitamins. But I will certainly take them to be on the safe side.

As you said Chetan I really can not be ar$ed over complicating things anymore than I have to.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

200-400mg is very bearable in any job. More than that and things get difficult as it accumulates (36 hour half life).

You will need rehydration sachets and vit c every day as a minimum.

In my office job I tend to run 400mg a day then ramp it up to 400 Friday evening, 400 more Sat morning, 400 more Sat evening then Sunday off to let some of it leave my system and back on it Monday evening at 400mg. That's survivable and effective but don't expect to be too spritely on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Rehydration sachets mate ????


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Vit C and E is to prevent cataractogenic effect of DNP which is found in 0.01% of population using DNP (mostly in women). General recommendations for Vit C is 1gm/day and Vit E is 600iu/day.

And a good multivitamin is always like an insurance in your diet. So include that.

I was on 600mg/day and was urinating like anything. Every hour. Atleast 3 times in the night.

But I am not complaining.....was loosing half kg a day. Go figure.

My point is, fmy body was releasing extra water like crazy on that dose. So I felt safer to include multivitamin in the diet.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

chetanbarokar said:


> Vit C and E is to prevent cataractogenic effect of DNP which is found in 0.01% of population using DNP (mostly in women). General recommendations for Vit C is 1gm/day and Vit E is 600iu/day.
> 
> And a good multivitamin is always like an insurance in your diet. So include that.
> 
> ...


Do you put alot of the weight back on when you come off the DNP? surely alot of it is just water if your urinating all the time?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

chetanbarokar said:


> Vit C and E is to prevent cataractogenic effect of DNP which is found in 0.01% of population using DNP (mostly in women). General recommendations for Vit C is 1gm/day and Vit E is 600iu/day.
> 
> And a good multivitamin is always like an insurance in your diet. So include that.
> 
> ...


Thats some amount of wight loss mate ?

Was it muscle or Bodyfat ?

If you dont mind me asking ,What did your diet and Gear use look like when you done the DNP cycle mate ?

- - - Updated - - -



kingdale said:


> Do you put alot of the weight back on when you come off the DNP? surely alot of it is just water if your urinating all the time?


Aye I have always wondered how hard it is to keep the weight away once you come off DNP, any personal experiences ?


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Do you put alot of the weight back on when you come off the DNP? surely alot of it is just water if your urinating all the time?


Guess what? I did not put the weight back. I was expecting to but I didnt. That was the amazing part of the story. It was like DNP took my body's set point few notches lower. lol. But many anecdotal evidences tell the same story. Once you come off of DNP, unless you do some crazy binging, you wont put the weight back. Too good to be true. No?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

chetanbarokar said:


> Guess what? I did not put the weight back. I was expecting to but I didnt. That was the amazing part of the story. It was like DNP took my body's set point few notches lower. lol. But many anecdotal evidences tell the same story. Once you come off of DNP, unless you do some crazy binging, you wont put the weight back. Too good to be true. No?


It is something i think i will be tempted to use when im cutting. Going to do alot more research though.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

keano said:


> Rehydration sachets mate ????


Packets of salts and potassium. Get them in boots or the supermarket. Keeps you from dehydrating and you will start to dehydrate on DNP.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

kingdale said:


> It is something i think i will be tempted to use when im cutting. Going to do alot more research though.


Look for Ausbuilt's posts related to DNP on this forum.

And search for conciliator on several forums.

These guys are like walking encyclopedia of DNP.

Ausbuilt has provided lots of info to me in this regards. He is one hell of a terrific guy knowledge wise.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Superhorse said:


> Packets of salts and potassium. Get them in boots or the supermarket. Keeps you from dehydrating and you will start to dehydrate on DNP.


And would water not simply be enough for dehydration mate ?

Currently drink between 6 and 7 litres per day and that is without DNP


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

RACK said:


> The reason for the bloating is water retension.
> 
> As for 100mg a day, I've only ever seen it in 200mg capsules and wouldn't fancy splitting one as you'd have yellow dye everywhere.


So Scott has you in dnp?

Now things fall into place....

#WeAllKnowNowAssHole!

#Lol


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

keano said:


> Thats some amount of wight loss mate ?
> 
> Was it muscle or Bodyfat ?
> 
> If you dont mind me asking ,What did your diet and Gear use look like when you done the DNP cycle mate ?


Forgot to warn you on another front.....as this is your first time with DNP, do not jump up to 600mg in few days.

Even if you are tempted to.

That would be lethal. Frequent urination was part of the story.

Continuous perspiration, heavy breathing, lethargy, extreme agitation all the time, soaked bed sheets, pillows, complete lack of motivation for workouts.....were the remaining experiences during first few days after jumping up from 400mg to 600mg.

Forgot again....extreme carb cravings in the night more than any pregnant women would get.

But I was still not complaining. Guess why? 

At 100mg, hopefully you wont feel a thing. Good for you.

I dont think I lost muscle as my strength was intact. Although going to gym on vehicle was the ultimate battle.

Diet was similar to what is yours now. Mainly protein. Carbs around workout. And sometimes in the night as surrender to DNP induced cravings.

Gear was 250mg test E/week.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> So Scott has you in dnp?
> 
> Now things fall into place....
> 
> ...


I've not used dnp for years mate and defo not needed it this prep


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Why humour him? There r better ways to retort to such a creature


Like putting stuff on high shelves.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol what was I meant to Google?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Your replies are funny for sure lol

I can tell I bother you by the way you reply.

I take the p1ss and you bite every time. Others reading this will not realise but I know I bug you big time... Im not actually sure why Tbh.

But lol all the same


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

subbed...............................


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Subbed to hear more handbags from big Jim and Dutch Scott &#8230;


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> Subbed to hear more handbags from big Jim and Dutch Scott &#8230;


No hand bags bud.

Were best friends in real life


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> No hand bags bud.
> 
> Were best friends in real life


I see. Ah well.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

keano said:


> And would water not simply be enough for dehydration mate ?
> 
> Currently drink between 6 and 7 litres per day and that is without DNP


no mate you will need the essential salts, potassium etc. it will also help avoid diarrhoea.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

In 1930's study, where hundreds of thousands of people put on DNP doses, no supplements were used and still those fellows were absolutely fine. At 100mg/day, OP wont be sweating much. I'd even say, if his sensitivity to DNP is standard, he wont sweat at all. Thus dehydration shouldnt be a problem. Furthermore, he'll be drinking 6-7 litres of water. Diarrhoea is usually caused at much higher dosage. Myself at 600mg/day wasnt using any other supplements like salt/potassium, never had problem regarding dehydration/diarrhoea. I usually drink 8-10 litres of water irrespective of anything.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

chetanbarokar said:


> DNP = ATP uncoupler = increased body temp (heat) = vasodilation = blood vessel expansion = blood volume increase = subsequent water retention.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


This is claptrap ( non sequitur ).

The water retention from DNP is caused by insufficient ATP synthesis, which in turn causes dysfunction of the ATP-dependent Sodium-Potassium pump in the cell membrane.

I agree that there should not be water retention on such a low dose, and that is a good thing. The water retention symptom is not good.

On a more pedantic note, DNP is an uncoupler of the electron transport chain, whose function is required for ATP synthesis.



> ... if you are using 100mg crystal DNP, that would raise your metabolism by 11%. (Powder DNP would raise it by 15%.) ...


Where does this come from - 11% and 15%? You say these are theoretical - what evidence are you basing your theory upon?

IMO these figures are at best unsafe to extrapolate, or at worse, these figures are spurious.

J


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Joshua said:


> This is claptrap ( non sequitur ).
> 
> The water retention from DNP is caused by insufficient ATP synthesis, which in turn causes dysfunction of the ATP-dependent Sodium-Potassium pump in the cell membrane.
> 
> ...


Conciliator, who's done thousands of hours of research on dnp papers from the 1930s has often quoted the above metabolic boost from dnp. He afaik is the most knowledgeable person on the subject dnp. Google conciliator dnp and you can find hundreds of threads where he sorts the broscience from actual evidence.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Growing Lad said:


> Conciliator, who's done thousands of hours of research on dnp papers from the 1930s has often quoted the above metabolic boost from dnp. He afaik is the most knowledgeable person on the subject dnp. Google conciliator dnp and you can find hundreds of threads where he sorts the broscience from actual evidence.


I am familiar with conciliator, his posts and I have spoken to him on occasion. I too am keep to separate bro-science and mis-quoting and mis-application of evidence, hence my asking for the evidence to support these 11% and 15% claims.

I am also familiar with the electron transport chain, and mitochondrial biogenesis, hence my questioning of where 11% and 15% came from. There is considerable variation in normal ECT function in humans, hence my confusion. I suspect the 11% & 15% came from a a quoting of a post of conciliator, who in turn was citing the work of Cutting & Tainting 1933 ( Metabolic action of dinitrophenol with the use of balanced and unbalanced diets ). IIRC this was a single dosing rather than consistent dosing, as is used by bodybuilders. There are inconsistencies with the replication of the studies into metabolic variation wrt dnp eg[ Bell J 1939 Biological study of dinitro drugs in humans ]. Since the 1930s we have learned that there are some substantial variations in the way in which we produce energy (ECT function), and the capacity to produce energy, but also in the way DNP is cleared. Even in 1930s before we knew about the cytochrome P450's role which came in the 1950s, there was evidence that DNP's clearance could be affected by such matters as lactate concentrations. Since then, our knowledge of mitochondrial function and pharmacology has come on considerably.

J


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd quote conciliator's post in this regards: "The average is 11% for every 75mg of the powder per day. Alternatively, it's 11% for every 100mg of the crystal. It has nothing to do with the active level, but just the daily dose, after the drug has accumulated. And this is just an average. There's a lot of deviation from the mean (personal variation).

If you want to talk about active levels, it's approx. 11% for every 200mg of active DNP. The average person with 1000mg of active DNP will have a 55% increase in metabolic rate."

If you think he may have mis-applied this particular part of evidence from cutting and tainter's research, you may have got the point. I have gathered DNP info considerably from his numerous posts as that guy has put some serious research behind it.

Regarding DNP causing water retention....again, I never read anything about sodium/potassium pump dysfunctioning in his writing. But looks like there is more to DNP outside his writings.

Thanks for the insight Joshua.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I have seen DNP 100mg caps before. I was tempting to order them try this my self, its more expensive though as the are only about 25% less for the same amount of capsules as the 200mg ones.

At least you can tweak your dose a bit more with them though.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Interested in the effects at 100mg a day. Would like to give DNP a run myself, but work in a few different offices over the working week and one of them doesn't even have a window, so I've a sweat on as is. 100mg a day to supplement weight loss sounds appealing.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have had a look about but quite sure no one does the 100mg caps, not anyone I would trust anyway.

Maybe D hacks should look into this


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Maybe D hacks should look into this


Pretty sure he'll knock up what ever dose you want...

Iirc there's a statement on his web site other doses can be done on request, £1.50 a cap..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Edit, £1.20 

http://www.d-hackslaboratories.co.uk/BUY-DNP--VIAGRA--T3--CLEN-.html


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

^ Nice, I think I will wait till its proper winter cold first before I go on the DNP, I sweat very easily already and work in a office


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I work in a a/c'd workshop... But I still found my self going out side to stand in the rain and cool off this afternoon...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

^ What dose ?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

My plan was/is to run 250/1cap in the evenings but maybe going up to two caps/500 at weekends, so in the name of research I tried two caps today, I've managed to work through the day ok to be totally honest, but I've been hotter than is comfortable and had no energy at all, couldn't find the motivation to train this evening.

It's my first go with DNP, and I'll be sticking with the lower dose while I'm at work in the future...


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Stick with the lower dose, especially for the first few days ... no one does really know the half time and the elimination of the stuff varies a lot in individuals.

Eating an intermittent fasting regime and playing around with carbs is very important for sweat and fever peaks , but also it's normal that you feel like crap on dnp.

That's why the stuff is so potent... .

Can recommend everybody to watch out their lungs and breathing...

I would take the link out since it's forbidden?


----------

